# ¿Cómo identificar el tipo de LED en un TV?



## loting (Jun 30, 2019)

Hola, tengo un tv philips 43pfg5501/77 al cual se le quemaron algunos led del backlight, la tira tiene 10 led en serie, y es alimentada por 28v, por lo que deduzco que cada led necesita 2,8 o 3v para funcionar, el asunto es que no consigo la tira completa nueva, por lo que opté por comprar los led sdm y cambiar unicamente los quemados, el unico inconveniente es que no se de cuantos watts deberá ser, en internet no encontré nada acerca de las caracteristicas de dicho led.
En la tira se puede leer "lb43013 v0_00" y en otra parte del led se lee 81075. Alguien me podría dar una mano para encontrar las caracteristicas del led para encontrar el mas cecano posible?
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2019)

Los verdaderos leds de ese tv no los pude conseguir , si no me equivoco son 2828 de medio watt , positivo (ánodo) angosto y algo azuladitos (muchos Kelvin jajaja).* Si se consiguen tiras usadas por Mercado Libre.*

Los que te venden son 3030 o 2830 (3028) de 1 Watt que brillan demasiado y son mas amarillos .


----------



## loting (Jul 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los verdaderos leds de ese tv no los pude conseguir , si no me equivoco son 2828 de medio watt , positivo angosto y algo azuladitos (muchos Kelvin jajaja).* Si se consiguen tiras usadas por Mercado Libre.*
> 
> Los que te venden son 3030 o 2830 (3028) de 1 Watt que brillan demasiado y son mas amarillos .


Gracias, por la tarde voy a recorrer los locales de electronica para ver si consigo esos, de lo contrario no me quedará otra que comprar alguna tira armada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2019)

No te compliques con esos leds , cambiá la tira


Tira De Led Philips 43  43pfg5102/77 - $ 370,00

Tiras De Led Philips 43pfg5101   10 Led Por Tira - $ 480,00

Tira De Led Tv Philips 43pfg5501/77 (testeadas) - $ 590,00

Tira Led 43pfg5501 (cada Una) Philips - $ 600,00

Tira De Led Philips 43 J - $ 800,00

5 Tira Led Philips 43pfg5101/77 - $ 1.500,00


----------



## Joakimmmm (Oct 2, 2020)

Buenas tardes. 
Estoy reparando las tiras led de retroiluminación de un tv de 32" LG 32LF585B, y mi duda es como averiguo la tensión de cada led, ya que en cada uno se encuentra quemado. 
Si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2020)

Alguno tuvo que quedar sano ! 

Con dos pilas en serie tenés justo 3 V y probás , si no enciende ninguno ya serían de 6 V


----------



## sergiot (Oct 2, 2020)

Un tester digital en medición de diodos tiene suficiente corriente como para encender un led de 3v 1W, cuando lo polarizas en forma correcta, si no te enciende son de 6V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2020)

Si el tester mide con menos de 3 V no encenderá !

Depende de la marca y modelo de tester eso


----------



## Silvertoys (Ene 9, 2021)

loting dijo:


> Hola, tengo un tv philips 43pfg5501/77 al cual se le quemaron algunos led del backlight, la tira tiene 10 led en serie, y es alimentada por 28v, por lo que deduzco que cada led necesita 2,8 o 3v para funcionar, el asunto es que no consigo la tira completa nueva, por lo que opté por comprar los led sdm y cambiar unicamente los quemados, el unico inconveniente es que no se de cuantos watts deberá ser, en internet no encontré nada acerca de las caracteristicas de dicho led.
> En la tira se puede leer "lb43013 v0_00" y en otra parte del led se lee 81075. Alguien me podría dar una mano para encontrar las caracteristicas del led para encontrar el mas cecano posible?
> Muchas gracias


Hola que tal, tengo el mismo modelo de TV y tengo que cambiar algunos leds, te sirvieron esos que conseguiste ?? Sabes el voltaje y los wats? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

Backlight Philips 43pfg5501/77 | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Backlight Philips 43pfg5501/77 en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------

